# Uk Masters event in Swindon in July



## Mr Sathi (May 19, 2009)

Hi. I'm a school teacher in Yorkshire and I'm trying to contact somebody to find out how I can get some of my students to be spectators at the Swindon event in July this year. Can any of the organisers contact me, or can anybody put me in touch with them. They are:

Charlie Cooper
Michael Erskine
Adam Wills
Kristoffer Attwood

My students aren't yet fast enough to compete, I don't think, But attending the event might spur them on.

Please help

I introduced Cubing to my school of 700 pupils in September last year and now have about 20-30 students who can complete the 3x3, half a dozen or so under 60 seconds. We have 3x3s, a 4x4, 5x5, megaminx, square one, super square one, mirror cube, snake cube and a Siamese 3x3 cube. I'm working on making a Siamese mirror cube. Recently I got some speed stacking cups and this is taking off.


----------



## Erik (May 19, 2009)

Mr Sathi said:


> My students aren't yet fast enough to compete



I'm sorry to say it... but that's bs. There is no limit for slowness and what you described isn't slow at all. Competing will only help them to get faster. And besides, its about the fun in the first place!


----------



## jazzthief81 (May 19, 2009)

Mr Sathi said:


> Hi. I'm a school teacher in Yorkshire and I'm trying to contact somebody to find out how I can get some of my students to be spectators at the Swindon event in July this year. Can any of the organisers contact me, or can anybody put me in touch with them.
> 
> My students aren't yet fast enough to compete, I don't think, But attending the event might spur them on.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Most of the organizers read this forum regularly, so they should answer pretty soon. There is also an e-mail address on the registration page of the competition website:
http://www.ukcubemasters.com/registration

That's pretty cool that you managed to get your students involved in cubing. I wish I went to a school like that 

As Erik said, cubers from all levels are welcome to compete so if they feel like they're up for it, by all means register.


----------



## Edam (May 19, 2009)

Hi there,
Well, I'm Adam. 
I think the best thing to do would be contact Charlie about it, she's the one doing pretty much all the organising. I'm sure she'll check here soon enough or you could send her a PM about it, her account on here is: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=1175 
See you in Swindon!


----------



## AvGalen (May 19, 2009)

Charlie Cooper is a member on this forum. Just go to her member page (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=1175) and use one of the options to contact her: 
Forum Email; http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=1175
Forum Private Message; http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=1175

You could even instant message with her.

Speedcubing is a very friendly sport where everyone is welcome and where people are very accessible. Don't hesitate to make good use of that
Email:
Send a message via email to CharlieCooper Private Message:
Send a private message to CharlieCooper 
Email:
Send a message via email to CharlieCooper Private Message:
Send a private message to CharlieCooper


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 19, 2009)

Hello,

Yes I am organising the event along with some help from Adam, Michael and Kris. You are very welcome to bring all of your students, no time is too slow. All they need is motivation and a love of cubing! If they arrive and decided only to compete they would soon regret it... I promise.

Everyone is super nice at competitions and there will be lots of cubers who will be happy to explain things to them (arnaud is the best teacher, and he is very patient )

Feel free to email me [email protected] for further questions.

Apologies to the people who I haven't added to the registration page of the site yet. I have essentially removed myself from the internet for a while to focus on a really important set of exams that have a lot hanging on them. After tomorrow I will have more time on my hands and so will be able to update the site.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 19, 2009)

Erik said:


> Mr Sathi said:
> 
> 
> > My students aren't yet fast enough to compete
> ...


Language please Erik!

Well, there are time limits on the events -- I know this because I can't compete in quite a few of the events for which I'm registered unless I improve significantly.


----------



## AvGalen (May 19, 2009)

Welcome back to the online world Charlie, but get your exams done first. You have a busy enough summertime coming up with the competition and the moving. You shouldn't add re-examination to this list.

msemtd, for most events that take longer you need to qualify to do an average. However you can almost always do 1 or 2 solves during the qualification. The qualification time depends on the amount and level of competitors and on the amount of events and time that are available for the competition


----------



## joey (May 19, 2009)

UK COOOBERS!


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 19, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> msemtd, for most events that take longer you need to qualify to do an average. However you can almost always do 1 or 2 solves during the qualification. The qualification time depends on the amount and level of competitors and on the amount of events and time that are available for the competition



Right, so the time limits stated (e.g. in http://www.ukcubemasters.com/events) are not some cut off time after which the solve is abandoned and a DNF is recorded.

That's a relief as some of the limits seem less inclusive than at other events.


----------



## Jude (May 19, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> If they arrive and decided only to *spectate* they would soon regret it... I promise.



Fixed your post.

But yeah, seriously, under a minute is easily good enough to compete, and so is above a minute as a matter of fact (take a look at the results on www.worldcubeassociation.org, at last year's competition there were people with times above 1 minute). As long as they can complete a cube consistently in a couple of minutes or less, they're good enough to compete. It's only a few cubers who are crazy enough to get the really fast times.


----------



## Erik (May 19, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Sathi said:
> ...



Edited my language, sorry


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 19, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Welcome back to the online world Charlie, but get your exams done first. You have a busy enough summertime coming up with the competition and the moving. You shouldn't add re-examination to this list.
> 
> msemtd, for most events that take longer you need to qualify to do an average. However you can almost always do 1 or 2 solves during the qualification. The qualification time depends on the amount and level of competitors and on the amount of events and time that are available for the competition



lol if only re-examination were a possibility. this is my only chance. failure cannot happen!

i have not even solved a cube for about a month almost! madness. 

if anything urgent crops up, sms me.

bye bye internet again...


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 19, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> lol if only re-examination were a possibility. this is my only chance. failure cannot happen!
> 
> i have not even solved a cube for about a month almost! madness.
> 
> ...



Well, best of luck Charlie. In the meantime I can try to answer any organisation questions about the UK Masters event and there's plenty of WCA delegates here to help with all that fangled cubing related stuff


----------



## joey (May 20, 2009)

Just come and compete! Competing is fun!

Saying that I may try take a bit of a more serious approach for UK Masters and practice a little.

That's why I like doing as many events as possible. The ones I like and want to do will in.. and the ones I like too but don't mind if I do a little rubbish in!


----------



## coolmission (May 30, 2009)

Sooooo, I've decided to attend after all  So how are you guys traveling?

Shall we just meet at Arnaud's house, erm, I mean Joey's new house and go on from there?


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 31, 2009)

Mr coolmission, did you email me or did I dream that?

Okay I need to know who is staying at my place because I need to let me parents know. They also won't be happy with surprise guests no matter how much I might like you so a warning of your arrival would be nice  If I offered you a bed can you just let me know for sure because another cuber (JLM + wife) wants to know if there is still space 

thank youuu


----------



## coolmission (May 31, 2009)

CharlieCoope
r;185827 said:


> Mr coolmission, did you email me or did I dream that?
> 
> Okay I need to know who is staying at my place because I need to let me parents know. They also won't be happy with surprise guests no matter how much I might like you so a warning of your arrival would be nice  If I offered you a bed can you just let me know for sure because another cuber (JLM + wife) wants to know if there is still space
> 
> thank youuu



You have weird dreams then I guess  I did not email you (yet) 

If you do have a place where I could stay (a floor works just fine for me ) I would appreciate it.

I'll register as soon as I can figure out which events I'll be competing in  Should be any day now!


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 31, 2009)

cool cool well i will see what arnaud's plan is... i haven't been online for ages so i don't know what's going on  does anybody happen to know how arnaud is getting here also.. i.e. is he bringing a car?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 1, 2009)

I haven't registered yet. I've got travel sorted, but I'm still unsure about accommodation :/ Need to sort it out with Rowan and co.


----------

